

Global Warming re-visted, - mSparks
http://www.creditcrunch.co.uk/topic/5482-global-warming-re-visted/

======
mSparks
I started this discussion quite some time ago. Thought it might be nice to
throw it to the HN wolves. Any interest in updating on the latest data (it was
made harder by them changing the data format and I never got around to it.)

